# Kamen: Series 12) Buster (Discussion)



## EPIC (Nov 1, 2008)

Story) There are many legends, some fake, some real, but one stands out above the rest. Both myth and reality, the Kamen are a race of warriors that fight to prottect the peace in their land.

Special Story) Notice the title,"Series 12," the story is mainly focused on the 12th generation Kamen, Ororo. There are more Kamen in the world, you could sign-up as one, you must include your generation though and each generation is a different class, so you could pick which one best suits you.

Kamen Mode) Each Kamen have their own unique "Kamen State," this state allows them to unleash their full power.

Kamen Lineage) 
1st generation: Staff
2nd generation: Rapier
3rd generation: Kunai
4th generation: Nunchaku
5th generation: Psythe
6th generation: Samurai
7th generation: Dual Edge
8th generation: Dual Wieald
9th generation: Tonfa
10th generation: Boomerang
11th generation: Gun
12th generation: Buster

If you haven't noticed before, the generations are classified by a specific weapon. If you have your own original weapon, classify yourself in the generation that is most relative to that weapon.

Kamen Kekkai Genkai) Kamen stop aging at a certain point, mostly when they look their best, and have specific traits that are rare to most races of humans. For example, my character, Ororo, is black(African-American) but has purple hair, an extreme rarity among black people. This is not a requirement, though.

Sign-up Format) 
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Race: (If Kamen, please specify generation)
Appearnace:
Personality:
Special: (Anything special about your character)

My sign-up) 
Name: Ororo 
Age: 15 
Gender: Female
Race: 12th generation(Buster) Kamen
Appearance:    
Personality: Wise, but ambitious and rambunctious
Special: Nothing


----------

